# Building Trust



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

With a new puppy or young dog, what techniques are you using to build trust and a bond with the animal? I feel anytime you get an older puppy, a 30 day period of "walks and talks" is important. It gives the puppy time to get use to your voice and to allow it to bond and trust you. In addition, you can now set the puppy up with minor environmental scenarios to help promote a ones with it.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Naps in the spare room, I allow him to sleep on the bed with me (that room only) I also spend lots of time playing fetch and tug.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I train the out without conflict.

I act in a consistent manner over time, making sure the dog understands what is asked of it - especially when introducing corrections. 

I teach trust by setting the dog up for a situation in which it believes it is being asking something impossible, which I know is possible. I clicker the dog through the behavior and jackpot. This goes along with never asking the dog to do something impossible, and never correcting a confused dog. This is a new thing I am trying and I am happy with the results. My original goal was to prevent a dog learning that shutting down is an option when confused. I ended up with a dog more operant, trying more NEW things, a dog more willing to try and comply - easier training for me.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I think lots of positive feedback is important. Mine gets confused occasionally, but he tries _so hard_ to figure me out, its easy to forgive. Usually, he'll revert to doing something that _he does know_, which reminds me to back up a notch, so that I can instruct him in something familiar and he can earn his _"atta boy"_. My attention focused on him is his greatest motivation, verbal praise his greatest reward.

But what sort of exercises could you concoct for _building trust_, where the dog learns to rely on your instruction in the face of uncertaintly? Climbing ladders, jumping from ceiling rafters into your arms, things like that?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't think it matters what exercises you do (apart from adapting them to match the pup's ability physically and mentally).

For me is important whatever I do with the pup it brings success for him, not necessarily a win and definitely not over me - but success breeds success and what the pup can achieve iunder my hands and successfully will surely bring about trust.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Be fair with him.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd add "his whole life long"

Depending on the dog, I've corrected them as I've seen fit - hard or less hard, but always so that the dog knows "why"

The worst corrections for me are the ones, however weak, when the dog has no idea why he gets it.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Amen..........


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

I look at trust as something that is earned, not built.

With a young dog especially (but with all dogs as a rule), I approach every interaction with the mindset of not violating the trust between the dog and I. Corrections, if they must happen, are always clear, appropriate and fair. I tend towards soft dogs, so I have to place extra emphasis on timing and fairness. 

As far as specific actions go, grooming a dog is important, beginning as soon as the pup comes home. The dog can become comfortable with your touch, over any part of his body. I also like the Flinks methods of building drive and focus through ball play (and teaching the out without conflict, as was already mentioned).


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Alyssa, it would interest me to know why you tend towards "soft dogs". Soft dogs are something I can handle but don't necessarily want to. Fairness is for me the same whether the dog is hard or soft.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

I use food per my article on Establishing Dominance. HERE.  

And I train the recall and the sit with the Ecollar. HERE.  AND HERE.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

First 6-8 months are spent in the house. All imprinting/learning is done with games and reward. If I can't constantly keep my eyes on the pup then it belongs in the crate.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Alyssa, it would interest me to know why you tend towards "soft dogs". Soft dogs are something I can handle but don't necessarily want to. Fairness is for me the same whether the dog is hard or soft.


Gillian, I too would also have to ask the same question, why soft dogs? If it's too soft it's worthless...no fire or drive. If it's hard, you really have to figure out how to make it work! Kind of like head-strong kids...\\/


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you mean soft or handler sensitive?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Now that's a soft question :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

So sorry couldn't resist it


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

By soft I mean handler soft, not weak or cringing dogs.

My personality and training style just happens to lend itself to handler soft dogs a little better. 
My little DDR-lines bitch can be stopped dead in her tracks by a stern "no". Physically, she is highly pain tolerant, but if she senses displeasure or disapproval, it has a dramatic impact on her behavior. What would amount to a level 5 correction on many dogs, is a level 10 to her. It is much easier to use verbal corrections on her, unless she is in very high drive.

However, at 10 months, she already displays quite a bit of defense when working on the helper. She loves to eye-f*ck the helper. 

She's a tough little bitch, but she gets her feelings hurt easy.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I understamd.

Handler sensitive can often mean stranger ferocious (excuse my English). 

The handler senstivie dogs I've had so far have been stranger ferocious and vice versus, to a point.

Our younger GSD would be very, very friendly to strangers to a point but doesn't take corrections lying down from us.

I oftn wonder if dog sensitive handlers are stranger aggressive and vice versa because I've experienced this. But, I've not had enoguh dogs to cement this. Any comments.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

She certainly seems to fit that description (handler soft/sensitive but very defensive and ferocious when presented with a threat). We'll see how she does as she ages. She is still very young and has not been worked much in defense (for obvious reasons).

I know that handler sensitivity and high defense is supposed to be a common trait among DDR lines- her being my first dog out of those lines, I have no way of knowing if that is true, but I've heard it from more than one source, and she certainly fits the bill.

I chalk her strong drive and temperment up to genetics and a strong bond with the handler. She is very confident and stable, and I think a huge part of that comes from being treated fairly.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

my 2 cents worth re: building trust. i'm with anne v. on this--you work with the young dog, presenting it with challenges they may not think they can get thru, help/show them they CAN, and this builds on the trust in the handler; that the handler won't ask the dog to do something the dog can't. start small, and add a little bit at a time as far as challenges to the dog. always set them up to be successful and the handler-trust will build as well.


----------

